# ATC or AWP



## spyoptic01 (Mar 20, 2008)

so i work at advance auto and i own an audi TT when i look up the quattro the motor thats in it is and ATC and i was wondering what the difference between the atc and like the awp?


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Read this...*

http://audittmk1.blogspot.com/2009/01/tt-engine-info.html


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Most of that info is correct, but none of the OEM rods are forged. They are sintered powdered rods. Cranks are forged steel. Pistons are forged aluminum.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

darrenbyrnes said:


> http://audittmk1.blogspot.com/2009/01/tt-engine-info.html


 
who's site is this?


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

DougLoBue said:


> who's site is this?


 Murderface, I think.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

yeah that's Filip's old blog


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Go AWP, you get a wideband o2 sensor and VVT, and although the VVT chain tensioner is more expensive the guys on the 1.8T board are doing some fun (non-OEM) stuff with VVT


----------



## spyoptic01 (Mar 20, 2008)

well im not looking for a swap or nothing i have an ATC i was wondering the differences between them... now i got a few more questions does the ATC have the K03? and if i read the site right with every thing on that motor being the same can the boost be put up to 14 like the 225's or am i going to have problems with the head gaskets pushing out?


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

spyoptic01 said:


> well im not looking for a swap or nothing i have an ATC i was wondering the differences between them... now i got a few more questions does the ATC have the K03? and if i read the site right with every thing on that motor being the same can the boost be put up to 14 like the 225's or am i going to have problems with the head gaskets pushing out?



ATC has the K03 and I have a Revo Stage 1 tune which pushes about 22-24 and holds about 19-20 in 4th and 5th gear. No problems here.


----------

